
Algorithms from Bishop's ML book implemented in Python - dennybritz
https://github.com/ctgk/PRML
======
singhrac
As a small note, no one I know calls this book "PRML". I've always heard it
referred to as "Bishop" (using the usual custom of referring to an textbook
author's best known work by their last name).

~~~
dang
Ok, we've put the Bishop in the title above.

Submitted title was "PRML Algorithms Implemented in Python".

------
spicymaki
The title is a bit obtuse. PRML = Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning. It
is a book by Christopher M. Bishop.

